# Brothers...



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cooper's bro made the drive from Lafayette today to do a little training.

Cooper









Benelli


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a fine a looking pair as ever I've seen. Good luck with them JW.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Coop and Benelli sure are a couple of fine looking pups. :smt023 How much does Coop weigh now? 

Lew is 9 1/2 months and 97 pounds.


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt023


----------

